# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Game cờ vua bằng C#

## medi

chào mọi người, mình đang có 1 đề tài về game đánh cờ vua qua mạng, viết bằng ngôn ngữ c#, bạn nào có source code, hoặc có tại liệu về các thuật toán dùng trong game cờ vua thì share cho mình với! thank

----------

